# Which ingredient is the problem?



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

So.... I was feeding Jager Wellness Just for Puppy and he did really great on it. Then I switched him to Wellness Small Breed (not Core) and now is is slightly itchy. I am going to switch to something different now, but I am trying to figure out what to avoid.

I compared the two ingredients' lists and the biggest difference was the main protein source: chicken in the puppy formula and turkey in the small breed formula. The puppy formula has no turkey.

Other than the turkey, the only other ingredients found in the small breed formula but not the puppy formula are: 

Chicken Fat, Menhaden Fish Meal, Pea Fiber, Salmon Oil

I doubt salmon oil is causing a problem and since he was fine on a chicken-based diet, I would be surprised if it was the chicken fat.

Which leaves the turkey, menhaden fish meal and pea fiber as the main culprits. Do you think it's weird that he might be bothered by turkey but not chicken?

Of course, this is all assuming the itchiness is due to the new food.

I started looking at labels and I am having a hard time finding a food I like that doesn't contain either turkey or the menhaden fish meal.


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

I've been told that there are too many variables in the processing to isolate a single ingredient as the culprit. The usual example people give is Orijen: many dogs do well on the LBP formula but have problems on the Adult formula, even though the ingredients are identical.

If you don't want to go back to Wellness Puppy, you may be better off ignoring ingredients and simply selecting another high-quality food.


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

Could it be that you have turned on the heater in the house? Perhaps a little more salmon oil to see if he has some dry skin going on.


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

Liz said:


> I've been told that there are too many variables in the processing to isolate a single ingredient as the culprit. The usual example people give is Orijen: many dogs do well on the LBP formula but have problems on the Adult formula, even though the ingredients are identical.
> 
> If you don't want to go back to Wellness Puppy, you may be better off ignoring ingredients and simply selecting another high-quality food.


Good point. I might just pick something else that looks good and see how he does.


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

bigpoodleperson said:


> Could it be that you have turned on the heater in the house? Perhaps a little more salmon oil to see if he has some dry skin going on.


Well, we didn't turn on the heater until this week because it's been so warm (unseasonably warm) here in So Cal. But I do think I will add some salmon oil to his diet (we have not been using this at all) and see if that helps. Thanks!


----------

